# Boxing Day: PSP or iPod touch



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

Christmas is still 2 weeks away and I'm already getting stressed out. And now, here's the question: PSP or iPod touch? I don't play games (weird, I know), but I'd like to listen music or watch an episode of "Friends" on my way to work every evening. I want to get the touch but another voice inside me argued with me and goes for the PSP.

PSP: 2cm bigger screen, cheaper, only 4GB memory
Touch: touchscreen interface, 16GB memory, a little bit smaller screen, easier to navigate

I'm waiting for some recommendations


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

So you have no intention of playing games? Definitely don't get a PSP as playing games is it's primary focus.

Do you plan on getting online? If not perhaps a PVP would be better then an ipod touch.


----------



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

Then that's what I thought - definitely an iPod touch


----------

